# Radon Slide 150 8.0 2015 Steckachse



## Maxi775 (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss meine Narbe am Hinterrad austauschen und bin mir gerade nicht sicher was ich hier benötige. 
Brauche ich eine 12x142 mm Steckachse sehe ich das richtig?

Vielen Dank schonmal
Maxi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Mai 2018)

Maxi775 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich muss meine Narbe am Hinterrad austauschen und bin mir gerade nicht sicher was ich hier benötige.
> Brauche ich eine 12x142 mm Steckachse sehe ich das richtig?
> ...



Ja.

P.S.: bitte nicht für jede Frage einen neuen Thread eröffnen - es wird immer unübersichtlicher und somit schwieriger für uns den Überblick zu halten.

Gruß,Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

